# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  تحذير : عدم تناول الإفطار قد يؤدي للسكري

## salihmob

* * *حذرت  دراسة أميركية حديثة من أن عدم تناول النساء البدينات وجبة الفطور يزيد  خطر إصابتهن بالسكري. وتتوافق نتائج هذه الدراسة مع التوصيات الطبية التي  تشدد على أهمية وجبة الإفطار لصحة الفرد.**وأجرى الدراسة فريق بحثي من جامعة كولورادو، إذ قاسوا  نسبة الإنسولين ومعدل السكر في الدم عند مجموعة من النساء البدينات أو  اللواتي يعانين من زيادة الوزن يوما بعد تناول الفطور، ويوما من دون تناول  هذه الوجبة الصباحية. وكانت أعمار المشاركات 29 عاما.**وبينت النتائج أن معدلات الإنسولين والغلوكوز كانت أعلى في اليوم الذي لم تتناول فيه النساء الفطور.**وأشارت الباحثة المعدة للدراسة الدكتورة إليزابيث توماس  إلى أن عدم تناول النساء وجبة الفطور يتسبب في حالة تعرف بمقاومة  الإنسولين، وعندما تصبح هذه الحالة مزمنة فإنها تؤدي إلى الإصابة بالسكري.**وأضافت إليزابيث أنه عندما لم تتناول النساء الفطور  احتاجت أجسامهن لمعدلات أعلى من الإنسولين للتعامل مع الوجبة عينها من  الطعام التي تناولنها عند الغداء.**ولفتت إلى أنه لا بد من إجراء مزيد من الأبحاث قبل إصدار نتيجة حازمة وإصدار توصية بضرورة تناول الفطور للوقاية من السكري.**وتتوافق نتائج هذه الدراسة مع نصائح الأطباء الذين  يشددون على أهمية وجبة الفطور، بل يرفضون حذف هذه الوجبة بحجة محاولة تخفيف  الوزن، إذ قد يدفع ذلك الشخص لتناول كمية أكبر من الطعام في الوجبة  التالية.*** * *

----------

